# Nexxo t 728G



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I am seriously considering purchasing one of the above as my first MH, having studied all the information available both on the internet and documentation from Burstner, i am unable to ascertain the height of the single beds. The reason i want to know is that the other half does not like the two steps that appear to be used to access and egress the beds. Is it possible to leave the steps "stowed" and manage to climb into and out of the beds without taking a "running jump."


Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The link below has a photo of the beds. It looks a bit of a leap up without using the steps.

http://www.zett.no/motor__til_salgs.html?objectId=1788235

Ray


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

There are more, larger photo's here:

http://www.buerstner.com/uk/motorhomes/model/nexxo/interior_views.html
Malc


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

rayc & malc...thanks for your responses, i had seen both of those pics but it dosn't give any height indication other than as you say rayc, it looks a fair climb without the steps, possibly 3 feet or so at a guess. 

Oh well, will have to actually see one in situ to gain a feeling for whether the Nexxo will be suitable or not.


Thanks anyway


----------

